# Too much time on their hands



## Rusty (Aug 29, 2016)

........................ 

View attachment 14079630_659205060911651_2060295874047409856_n.jpg


----------



## havasu (Aug 29, 2016)

...and they say meth makes you lazy. 

Hah, wrong!


----------



## Chris (Aug 29, 2016)

Is that what happens when I move to the middle of nowhere?


----------



## havasu (Aug 29, 2016)

That will soon be your next door neighbor Chris!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Stretch Limo

Who says Chevy didn't make a dually suburban.... 

View attachment Stretch Limo.jpg


View attachment Dually.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2016)

havasu said:


> That will soon be your next door neighbor Chris!



Possibly but I think the new neighbors still have more class than that.


----------

